# Calibration quirks on modern multi-gpu laptops?



## Garbz (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm seeking a solution for an interesting quirk on a friend's laptop. He has a new Dell i7 laptop which has an integrated video card as well as an Nvidia mobile card in it. The system saves power by running of integrated graphics normally and then switching to the Nvidia card when it needs some grunt. Enter calibration.

Calibration worked as expected using the Spyder 3 and some software. The problem is that now whenever there's a real load on the laptop the screen flickers to the wrong colours as the other video card takes over. Naturally the correction curve from the calibration software was only applied to one video card's lookup table. 

Has anyone encountered something similar or have a solution?


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm, I will be very interested to hear the resolution, as I have a new MBP on the way, which has the intel and nvidia graphics and I use Spyder!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 20, 2012)

One solution is "MacBook Pro" and have no worries (and a better screen)


----------



## Garbz (Sep 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> One solution is "MacBook Pro" and have no worries (and a better screen)



Actually your solution is the same as me just taking the laptop and hitting it with a hammer. In either case I'd end up with a piece of broken crap incapable of running software needed to control a telescope. 

I normally don't care much for these comments, but in this case please keep your juvenile elitist crap out of my thread.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you (or your friend) know if there is a way to force the laptop to specifically use each graphic card?  If so, I'd think calibrating both would be a solution.


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 21, 2012)

You should be able to change that in the power management settings I believe, if not in the display settings.  Try going into power options and then the plan your friend is using and then advanced options.  I could be wrong, I don't really have a way to test it ATM.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll see if I can find another Dell laptop to give this a go on tomorrow. I won't see him again till next week. 

I've been told that he's tried disabling the card in the control panel with no luck. Hmmm I wonder if one can disable the APU altogether in the BIOS. I can disable it on my motherboard on my desktop so hopefully Dell isn't truly as useless as they pretend to be


----------

